# Crewlists of ships involved in the Murmansk convoys



## jos odijk (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello,

Building a database with all the Merchant Marines, Armed Guards en DEMS involved in the Murmansk convoys I've found around 22000 men and women. (mostly the American, Russian, Dutch and Panamanian flag ships)

If you have copies of a crewlist for me (especially Britsh) from the Murmansk convoy period. I'm very interested.

If you want to know if somebody was on a certain ship, just let me know. I'll look what I have and send you the crewlist (if I have)

Jos


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day jos odijk.18th july.2014.1900,re:crew list of ships involved in murmansk convoys.thank you for the offer to supply information of crew members.i had a mate on the monowy(spelling?)he was a baker.his name was ken bain,he died in the seventy's,we sailed together on the same ship.in the early 50's thank you again,regards ben27


----------



## jos odijk (Mar 6, 2011)

good day jos odijk.18th july.2014.1900,re:crew list of ships involved in murmansk convoys.thank you for the offer to supply information of crew members.i had a mate on the monowy(spelling?)he was a baker.his name was ken bain,he died in the seventy's,we sailed together on the same ship.in the early 50's thank you again,regards ben27

Sorry Ben,

There is no ship involved in teh Murmansk Convoys named Monowy (or something like it) So I do not have information about the crew 
My database only includes ships involved in the Murmansk Convoys.

Jos


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day jos odijk,m,20th july 19:12.#3.re:crew list.thank you for your reply.he was on the russian convoys,but i dont know what name.all the best regards ben27


----------



## vmr (May 25, 2008)

Re The Spelling Of The Ship MONOWY Could It Be The New Zealand Ship MONOWAI ? I Have Not Got Anything In Front Of Me But Try The UNION STEAMSHIP CO Cheers VMR.


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

*Murmansk convoys*



jos odijk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Buildinga database with all the Merchant Marines, Armed Guards en DEMS involved in the Murmansk convoys I've found around 22000 men and women. (mostly the American, Russian, Dutch and Panamanian flag ships)
> 
> ...


 G'day Jos. would you have the crew list for "Samidway" completed voyage to Arctic Russia in 1944- regards Teb


----------



## jos odijk (Mar 6, 2011)

G,day Teb

I've seen your posting about the Samidway before (being the 3rd RO )

As I've said before, my info about british ships is limited. I have no further crew info about the Samidway.

Personally I've been to KEW in London to check the British crewlists of the PQ13 ships. (some were found with the help of others)
SS New Westminster City, SS River Afton, SS Induna, MV Scotish American, SS Empire Ranger, SS Harpalion, Empire Cowper and SS Empire Starlight. (and they are all there)

Hopefully for you is here somebody who visits KEW regulary to check the National Archive for the Samidway period 1944
(Samidway sailed JW59 (started 15-08-1944) -> RA60 (started 28-09-1944)

Shipnumber 169905, BT 381/3178

Greetings and succes! Jos


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

jos odijk said:


> G,day Teb
> 
> I've seen your posting about the Samidway before (being the 3rd RO )
> 
> ...


Many thanks - Teb


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day vmr,sm.yesterday,16:09.#5.re:crewlist,thank you for your reply.re:MONOWAI.official no.147816,port of registry,WELLINGTON.reg.tonnage.4750.horse-power of engines(if any)14740.discription of voyage or employment.INTERCOLONIAL.taken from my discharge paper.1952.hope this is of use to you regards ben27


----------



## kconantjr (Oct 10, 2016)

jos odijk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Building a database with all the Merchant Marines, Armed Guards en DEMS involved in the Murmansk convoys I've found around 22000 men and women. (mostly the American, Russian, Dutch and Panamanian flag ships)
> 
> ...


Jos,
Do you have Kenneth McDowell from Portland, Maine, USA in your records. He might have been a Steward or Chief Steward. He was involved in a ship that was stuck in the ice for months.
Best,
Ken Conant Jr.


----------



## jos odijk (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a Kenneth M McDowell in the database. Steward on the Arthur L Perry. The ship was involved in convoy JW54b to Murmansk ( sailed 22Nov1943) and the return voyage RA55a ( sailed 22 Dec 1943). Kenneth was at that time 35 years.
According to the passengerlist he had at that moment 10 yrs experience. His length was 5'8" and weight 197

If you would like a copy of the passengerlist, I'll send it to you.

Jos


----------



## kconantjr (Oct 10, 2016)

jos odijk said:


> I have a Kenneth M McDowell in the database. Steward on the Arthur L Perry. The ship was involved in convoy JW54b to Murmansk ( sailed 22Nov1943) and the return voyage RA55a ( sailed 22 Dec 1943). Kenneth was at that time 35 years.
> According to the passengerlist he had at that moment 10 yrs experience. His length was 5'8" and weight 197
> 
> If you would like a copy of the passengerlist, I'll send it to you.
> ...



Jos,
This is my grandfather and I would so greatly appreciate a copy of the passenger list if you would be so kind. My email is [email protected] and my address is Ken Conant, 395 Brook St., Westbrook, ME 04092. This voyage is most likely the first of two he would have taken. The second voyage was not so successful, I only know he was on a ship in a convoy that was stuck in the ice for several months.....the ship he was on was abandoned and the men and supplies all moved forward (On top of the ice) to the first ship in line. My Mom is still alive and she remembers he was gone for several months......at the time, it was not known if he was dead or alive.
Many thanks for your kind efforts with your database,
Ken


----------



## jos odijk (Mar 6, 2011)

Info about the ship is sent to you.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Dear Jos,
Would you have any entries for Harold Hooper, RA - DEMS gunner. He served on convoys throughout the entire war.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

Jos
Do you have any entries for Grover Marion Slough. He was an engineer with United Fruit Company.
Regards
Wallace


----------



## jos odijk (Mar 6, 2011)

makko said:


> Dear Jos,
> Would you have any entries for Harold Hooper, RA - DEMS gunner. He served on convoys throughout the entire war.
> Rgds.
> Dave


Sorry Dave, I do not have any info about a Harold Hooper.

Jos


----------



## jos odijk (Mar 6, 2011)

Wallace Slough said:


> Jos
> Do you have any entries for Grover Marion Slough. He was an engineer with United Fruit Company.
> Regards
> Wallace


Sorry I don not have entries for a Grover Marion Slough

Jos


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks, Jos.


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Jos


----------

